# Need a Parallel Port add-in card that works with Vista.



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Many new computers are coming without parallel ports. I have already run into a situation where the owner wants to run his parallel printer on his new HP Pavilion that has no parallel port. I put in a Rosewill PCI-to-Parallel adapter I got from Newegg; but, it gives errors on installation and has an exclamation point in Device Manager. Also, the printer doesn't work on that port.

Yes, I downloaded the Vista driver from Rosewill today and when it didn't work out okay, I downloaded again to eliminate possibility of corruption in the download process. I have three of these cards and none work.

Has anyone here had any success with putting add-in parallel cards into a Vista machine? If so, what brand did you use and where did you get it?


----------



## steigrafx (Sep 27, 2005)

Why not get a USB to parallel adapter cable? USB on the PC side, Centronics on the printer side. They're quite inexpensive. For example:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16812156005


----------



## accat13 (Jun 8, 2005)

Never used Super warehouse but this card may work 
http://www.superwarehouse.com/StarTech_Parallel_Port_PCI_Adapter/PCI1P/pi/1495814
Here is the manufacturers link it specifies vista http://www.startech.com/Product/ItemDetail.aspx?productid=PCI1P&c=US
Hope it helps..
another link http://www.amazon.com/Startech-com-PCI1P-Value-Parallel-1-port/dp/B0000AZK3L


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

What I'm asking for is whether anyone has actually used a card that worked and if so what brand it was and where it was purchased. I'm trying to eliminate another order-it-wait-on-it-to-get-here-go-put-it-in-and-see-it-doesn't-work episode. On-site service is expensive when you drive 70 round-trip miles just to see it doesn't work.

The manufacturer specified this Rosewill would work; but, it didn't. As for USB-to-parallel adapters, they are just as iffy.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

These guys make quality though it does not say Vista I would call first:
http://sewelldirect.com/ParallelPCI...earch=search&gclid=CNf3_seV7YoCFRtAgQodhT-okQ
and I see no reason any pci card would not work. Did you try using the XP driver, the actual .inf driver and browsing to it from Add new hardware and simply installing just the driver. Vista can be a bear on autorun driver installs where it still may just allow the driver in, just not the rest of the software to run. This should work.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I don't want to offend anyone; but, I don't need help looking up parts on web sites and reading the _claims_ that they work with Vista. I can find those listings on my own. What I am looking for is this:


> Has anyone here had any success with putting add-in parallel cards into a Vista machine? If so, what brand did you use and where did you get it?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Alex, Vista is very, very new. And you're asking a very specific question. You could wait for months here with this question and still not find someone who is running Vista and is using a parallel port card. All new printers are USB now.

I understand you want first-hand experience, but you can't expect a speedy response in this case given the narrow parameters you've outlined. People are doing their best to offer good advice.


----------



## Wobbled (Jun 11, 2008)

I have successfully installed Siig cyberparallel pci in two new vista pc's
part number JJ-P00112-S6, wont work without the supplied siig drivers. bluescreen at lpt3 setting, worked ok at lpt1.


----------



## john_gee (Nov 1, 2007)

This is an old post but is bound to be relevant to some.

After much time spent trying to get the parallel port to function either the built in one or a PCI added card, I found the solution. This was after 7-8 hours of messing and even having an engineer out to change the motherboard.

Control panel, user accounts, turn user account control OFF!


----------

